# Newbie from Oregon



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say hola, just recently heard of this website so I thought I would check it out


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*welcome*



Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


welcome what part of oregon?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* archeryjh. Have fun here.


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

*k town*



poppingrunt said:


> welcome what part of oregon?




I am from Klamath Falls-You?


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to archery talk


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*where*



archeryjh said:


> I am from Klamath Falls-You?


North coast


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Welcome ! :thumbs_up


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

